# finally have co2 going



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Now, when I was setting up the co2 I noticed algae on the tank that I just cleaned a few days ago. I assume I will have to remove it manually and it doesn't just disappear because of co2?

the plecos might eat some.

I still need to fine tune the co2 flow, I have a drop checker to make it much easier.

besides plant volume and surface agitation, what would make me have to adjust the co2 once I get it set?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> Now, when I was setting up the co2 I noticed algae on the tank that I just cleaned a few days ago. I assume I will have to remove it manually and it doesn't just disappear because of co2?
> 
> the plecos might eat some.
> 
> ...


Just because you've added CO2 doesn't mean you will have no algae, you need to find the right balance between your light, co2, and nutrients if you want to out-compete the algae with your plants.

"besides plant volume and surface agitation, what would make me have to adjust the co2 once I get it set?" Well if you see your fish gasping for air you're going to want to lower your CO2; it takes a lot of watching and fine tuning in order to find the right amount, do no rely on your drop checker alone. As Sameer had told you in your other thread yesterday "As long as the drop checker is at the colour its suppose to, its fine. The checker isnt the best thing but its the closest thing we have. It is delayed though. As long as you are not hitting dark yellow to orange, you are fine. Usually its said that the best indicator is your fish. It will take weeks and fine tuning to get it right."


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I like to keep mine as high as possible without pissing off the fish. Make sure you are home for as long as possible before making any adjustments. 

I once made a fatal error after switching from HOB to canister... Swapped in the morning, came home at night to find all my fish gasping and a few dead fish. 

What's your lighting and dosing like? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Lighting is just two t5ho and I dose a little seachem comprehensive ferts here and there, will have to be more regular now with co2 on the ferts. Dirted tank to.

Ok, so even using 4dkh reference solution I need to watch the fish closely. I just adjust the flow slowly and check in a couple hours.

Still fine tuning the co2 but the fish seem perfectly happy so far.

Luckily I am home basically all the time to keep and eye on things.


----------

